# Trust Building/Clicker Training/Food Bribery Works!



## popems (Nov 22, 2010)

Woo Hoo! Clicker training works wonders! After only a few sessions my paranoid new bird has allowed me to touch his head, granted Oscar still doesn't seem thrilled about the whole thing, but I have seen amazing progress in less than two weeks. Oscar will approach my hand to get his millet then squawk and look up at me. He is still just a little unsure and it is just about the cutest thing I have ever seen, but I am sure he will be comfortable with me after a few more sessions. I'll try to get a video if I can. For anyone who hasn't tried this yet, watch the video, try the technique and be patient.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q


----------



## popems (Nov 22, 2010)

*Any guesses as to type and gender?*

I am under the assumption that my bird is a male because when I first got him home I had a mirror in the cage and he spent most of his time nestled right up to the mirror, which I have read is a typically male behavior. I have only had Oscar for just under two weeks and he is very quiet, only responding to other calls. I think he is a male Pearl/Grey mix. Let me know what you think so I can either come up with a new name or keep with this one. Thanks again, you have all been wonderful sources of information and advice!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pearl clicker training video helped me alot with lucky as im lperry11 on there lol
He might still not be settled in yet i think it took cookie 2 weeks to come out of his shell, cookie is defo out of his shell now and i think he is so funny


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Oscar looks like a male pearl who is in the process of losing his pearls. Females keep their pearls for life but males usually lose them when they mature, eventually looking like a grey with some pale white streaking on the wings.


----------



## DzR (Nov 29, 2010)

Just wondering,

What is the main outcome of the clicker

When the bird gets older, instead of food do you just click? Im just not sure why the clicker?


----------



## popems (Nov 22, 2010)

@Tielfan Thanks for the input. I am relieved to hear that I have not given my bird the wrong name.

@DzR I am not sure why the clicker is used, but it has worked for me. Today I was able to give Oscar a little rub on the head. He still seems a bit nervous, but has definitely improved. He has tested my finger a couple of times, but no longer bites hard enough to draw blood (thank goodness!).


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> When the bird gets older, instead of food do you just click? Im just not sure why the clicker?


The clicker marks the moment the bird earned the reward, so the bird knows that the reward isn't for something it did a moment before or a moment after you clicked. It's not really necessary to click because the bird will figure out what's earning the reward after a few rounds anyway. But it can make the process a little simpler and faster.

The click itself is not a reward so you don't want to click instead of giving food. The click is a promise that you're about to deliver a reward, and if you don't keep that promise then the click will lose its effectiveness.


----------



## DzR (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for that,

I picked up a clicker and some millet on the way home, I have a new Albino Cockatiel who I have had for a bit over a week,

He loves being on my shoulder or finger, but doesnt like touching, So I started getting him used to the clicker and rewards. After 2 10min sessions.

I am pleased to say, he now bows is head when I say scratch and also makes a cute little chirp and closes his eyes when I scratch his head. I would call this a success.

Very happy


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well done i am pleased for you


----------



## bobstables (Dec 9, 2010)

Today i bought a clicker to start training my bird i read that you must click reward click reward click reward over and over again for 10 minutes to get him used to it and he has actually gone from trying to rip my hands off to eating out of my hand now its brilliant just got to try and get him to let me touch him now!! fingers crossed any tips would be great!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It would be better not to go for touching right away (if by touching you mean scritchies. If you actually mean stepping up it's OK to work on that). You can start out with something more neutral, like targeting - that's where the bird is rewarded for touching an object (usually a small stick like a chopstick or coffee stir) with its beak. This will give the bird more time to get used to working with you before you get too touchy-feely. Targeting has some other uses too - once the bird has learned to walk to the target to get the reward, you can use it to lead him to the place you want him to be. Like on your finger maybe!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's a quick video demonstrating target training, as tielfan mentioned.


----------

